# Where to Purchase 3500# Torsion Axle for Trailer



## bottomtime (Jun 20, 2008)

Looking to replace the 3500# torsion axle on my trailer due to significant rust around the spindle/swing arm area. Since the swing arms are not replaceable, I figured why not basically rebuild the trailer. I know I can get a Tie Down Engineering 3500# torsion axle and hubs out of Louisiana, but was wondering if anyone can recommend someone local. It may be more cost effective that way. Any suggestions?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought one from Tie Down Engineering out of Atlanta earlier this year. 3500 lb with torsion spindles and a 3 inch saddle. Dennis from Robs Trailer Hitch actually ordered it for me. Cost about $575 delivered.


----------



## Bama Fish Head (Jan 6, 2011)

I ordered both of mine last year directly from the trailer manufacturer, I believe EZ load. They beat champion trailers by $125 or so. Just a suggestion - put your old axle for sale on Craigs list. I got $150 for both of mine and was straight up with the guy that bought em, and several others wanting them


----------



## bottomtime (Jun 20, 2008)

I tried to find the manufacturer, but they are defunct. It is a basic aluminum I-beam, with standard width, so replacing shouldn't be too difficult. I just trying to keep the cost low. I was looking at McClain Trailers out of Baton Rouge. I'll double check the prices at Champion as well.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You really don't want a Tie-Down axle as it comes with Tie Down brakes, if you order it with brakes. Tie Down brakes are Crap!

If you need the brakes? You want Kodiak brakes. The stainless caliper's and Cad plated rotors are the best kick for the buck.

Call Brad at Hi Tech marine in Panama City. They do not stock ANY Tie Down products...This is because he will not allow them in his shop. They caused him to much grief in the past with their product problems.

http://www.aluminumboattrailer.com/contact.html


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

x2 on hi tech. good guys.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Contact Theo or Judy at;

Humphreys Hitch & Trailer Parts
(850) 941-4010

http://www.humphreyshitchandtrailerparts.com/

6585 Frank Reeder Road
Pensacola‎ FL‎ 32526-4152
United States


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I use to buy a fair amount of stuff form Humphreys. Ever since Witt died [Witt Humphrey] Most all of their merchandise has been geared more toward run of the mill trailers...IE: Not Boat trailers.

They would have to order a axle, same as most anyone else...It's not something they stock.

On the other hand, Hi Tech Marine is a "Trailer Manufacture" and axles are banded to skids laying on the floor.


----------

